# How's the RX-100 Miii? Should I?



## JPAZ (Sep 6, 2014)

My spouse has a NEX-7 but she wanted something smaller for travel. I did not want to see her getting a P&S (because of my concerns about IQ) and she wanted a viewfinder. After looking at the G1x, some of the Fuji line, the Nikon J and the Olympus PEN, she really liked the size of the Sony RX-100iii. To my hands, it does seem small but she feels it is a good fit for her. Some nice small cameras would require an add-on viewfinder which does level the "cost playing field" a bit. Anyone have some first-hand experience with this camera that can share their thoughts? I do think I understand the limitations but it does seem to take some really nice images.

Thanks.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: How's the RX-100 Miii?*

I don't own one yet. However, if I want a pocketable camera with high IQ, Sony will be my 1st choice. Esp, rx100 III.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: How's the RX-100 Miii?*

Thanks, Dylan. Very close to pulling the trigger, the more I look at reviews. Hoping to get some feedback (even though this is a Canon forum : :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2014)

Not going to wait for the rumored PowerShot with the 1" sensor? Announcements will be starting soon, not long to wait.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 7, 2014)

Works well as a truly pocketable camera. You might find and older Mark II for less now too??


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 7, 2014)

"Not going to wait for the rumored PowerShot with the 1" sensor?" - Neuroanatomist

I looked long and hard at the present Canon lineup. There are many things to like about the G1x and if the sensor gets bigger (and presumably "better"), this may be a great little option. I even wanted to get her to try my Eos-M but she is looking for something without interchangeable lenses that will go into a pocket or purse. And, her trip is coming up within a few weeks. A friend has a Fuji, but my wife feels that is tooo big for what she wants. 

"You might find and older Mark II for less now too??" - LetTheRightLensIn

I looked into that. But, she wants a viewfinder and by the time you add the optional (and pricey) viewfinder to the Mkii, it costs as much if not more than the Mkiii.

I know some of you have raved about the IQ of the RX-100. The Mkii has a bit less reach than the i and ii. I had her try my camera with a simulated 24-70 experience and she thinks that is fine. How's the noise on the Mkiii. The lens is faster but how's the IQ at 3200 or 6400?

I really do appreciate everyone's comments. I've thought about this for a few days and your input is helping me with this decision.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> My spouse has a NEX-7 but she wanted something smaller for travel. I did not want to see her getting a P&S (because of my concerns about IQ) and she wanted a viewfinder. After looking at the G1x, some of the Fuji line, the Nikon J and the Olympus PEN, she really liked the size of the Sony RX-100iii. To my hands, it does seem small but she feels it is a good fit for her. Some nice small cameras would require an add-on viewfinder which does level the "cost playing field" a bit. Anyone have some first-hand experience with this camera that can share their thoughts? I do think I understand the limitations but it does seem to take some really nice images.
> 
> Thanks.



I thought the RX-100 was a P&S, just like my G1X MK II. 

It sounds like a very nice camera but some people are put off by its lack of portrait focal lengths. If the 24-70mm equivalent focal length works for her, its a really good choice for a small camera. It wasn't a acceptable focal length range for me, so I upgraded my G1X to the MK II.

As noted, the Rx100 II's are still around and have a longer zoom while still being tiny.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Works well as a truly pocketable camera. You might find and older Mark II for less now too??



I think there are quite a few advantages to the Mark III compared to the Mark II, especially the built in EVF.

Definitely the best pocketable camera on the market today.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

Wait after Photokina before you make a decision.


----------



## rcarca (Sep 7, 2014)

The RX100 Mkii is a lovely little camera. You can probably pick the viewfinder up for not a lot now, and the quality for such a tiny package is astounding. I got the Mkii for a slightly better zoom range than the Mkii, basically I thought that if I needed the speed of the Mkiii I would be using my main camera (5Diii), this is really for those times when that is too big - and I know that is a different scenario for your wife.

The EOS M is cheap as chips now as well. Not as small, but an interesting experience. Obviously no viewfinder and in bright sun that is a bit of a problem. But worthy of attention.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be delivered tomorrow. After my wife watched many a video review and seeing the size (and hearing how well the little guy does from the perspective of IQ), we went for it. Suspect I;ll order the grip (or a generic one anyway) and will try it out.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 8, 2014)

This would have been a killer camera but no Hot Shoe anymore. :'(


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 8, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> This would have been a killer camera but no Hot Shoe anymore. :'(



We talked about that. She has NEVER used the hot shoe on her NEX so I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 8, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This would have been a killer camera but no Hot Shoe anymore. :'(
> ...


I tried the EVF at a store and Its really good. Well worth the trade for the hotshoe but someday, maybe we could have both.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Should be delivered tomorrow. After my wife watched many a video review and seeing the size (and hearing how well the little guy does from the perspective of IQ), we went for it. Suspect I;ll order the grip (or a generic one anyway) and will try it out.
> 
> Thanks for all the input.



I wouldn't put any kind grip on that beauty. 

My wife LOVES her(was mine until she shoots with it) RX1.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > My spouse has a NEX-7 but she wanted something smaller for travel. I did not want to see her getting a P&S (because of my concerns about IQ) and she wanted a viewfinder. After looking at the G1x, some of the Fuji line, the Nikon J and the Olympus PEN, she really liked the size of the Sony RX-100iii. To my hands, it does seem small but she feels it is a good fit for her. Some nice small cameras would require an add-on viewfinder which does level the "cost playing field" a bit. Anyone have some first-hand experience with this camera that can share their thoughts? I do think I understand the limitations but it does seem to take some really nice images.
> ...



The RX100 is way smaller than the G1X, the G1X isn't really a pocket camera, at that point I'd just use my 5D3 instead.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 10, 2014)

Just got the little guy. It is pretty slick but small (I know....that's what the appeal was). Just fooling around and the IQ seems fine. She wanted the grip so I put the overpriced little grip on it and she is very happy. Been fooling around with some settings. Have not tackled Wifi, yet. Who knows? I might get jealous watching her whip out this little camera while I am holding my 5Diii with a big lens.

Should I be worried about the metal blades that cover the lens when the camera is turned off? They seem pretty fragile and I almost want to put a lens cap over them.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought the Rx100 III, to join me on fishing trips, where an SLR becomes a bit bulky. IQ is surprisingly good and it provides all the controls you would normally want on your SLR. Low light performance is also better than I had expected. Only problem is that it has been confiscated by my wife. I sold her 7D (misjudged when the 7DII would be available) and, after using the Rx100 on a trip to France, she concluded that it fills 90% of her needs. And it fits her purse …


----------



## albron00 (Sep 10, 2014)

My wife has RX100, shoots in raw+jpeg...


Should contain EXIF information.


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

I quite like these...wish the exif wasn't stripped out of the images.

What ISO was the camera shooting at with the museum interior? The noise level is quite acceptable.



albron00 said:


> My wife has RX100, shoots in raw+jpeg...


----------



## albron00 (Sep 10, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> I quite like these...wish the exif wasn't stripped out of the images.
> 
> What ISO was the camera shooting at with the museum interior? The noise level is quite acceptable.
> 
> ...


Some more pictures with EXIF data avalable.


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for trying - perhaps something is wrong with my exif viewer, but I tried to save image as and view in Breezebrowser, no shooting data comes up...

Was just curious about the ISO in the museum interior shot.







albron00 said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like these...wish the exif wasn't stripped out of the images.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Thank you for trying - perhaps something is wrong with my exif viewer, but I tried to save image as and view in Breezebrowser, no shooting data comes up...
> 
> Was just curious about the ISO in the museum interior shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 11, 2014)

I played with one at the Sony store recently. The auto focus is INSANELY fast. Faster than my 6D with L glass it felt like.


----------



## albron00 (Sep 11, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Thank you for trying - perhaps something is wrong with my exif viewer, but I tried to save image as and view in Breezebrowser, no shooting data comes up...
> 
> Was just curious about the ISO in the museum interior shot.
> 
> ...




OK, I've got EXIF screenshot for museum interior picture (attached).


----------



## albron00 (Sep 11, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> I played with one at the Sony store recently. The auto focus is INSANELY fast. Faster than my 6D with L glass it felt like.


I wouldn't say that RX100 auto focus is faster than my 5Dm3 (cannot say about 6D), accept if you use 85mm L lens (known for its slow focusing speed) but it is much faster compare to other compact cameras I've knew or owned.


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you 



albron00 said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying - perhaps something is wrong with my exif viewer, but I tried to save image as and view in Breezebrowser, no shooting data comes up...
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2014)

In general, when using this camera outdoors in good lighting conditions, I have been very happy with the results. The RAW-files are a lot better than I had expected of a camera like this.

But last weekend I did not bring any of the DSLRs to an arrangement, only the RX-100 III. I was trying to shoot fairly simple images of people making speeches and some other slow pace indoor subjects. It became quite clear to me that a camera like that has significant limits. AF-speed in dim light, limitations with the on-camera flash, delays etc. made it close to impossible. I normally share images like that with those present, but in this case they will never leave my hard disk.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 6, 2014)

Had a RX100, now the RX100 III:
If you have the money and want the best camera this size I highly recommend it.

The EVF is small but very useful at sunlight, the lens is much more useful at both ends- I always wanted a 24mm, and now, at the long end, the drop in f- stops is less dramatic.

(The Canon 1" has no viewfinder, coming a bit late. Yes, cheaper.)


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 6, 2014)

Initial impressions: Very nice little camera. More importantly, it fits my wife's needs perfectly.


----------

